# HotSlot R/C Racing



## RCman0627 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Guys we are having racing this weekend at HotSlots R/C Racing. If you can come please go to this link and sign up. If you use RCsignup.com there is a $5 dollars off first class fee.
Zack
Here's the Link. Hope to see you there.:thumbsup:
http://www.hotslots132.com/hotslots-rc-raceway-schedule-competitive-a-289.html


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Curious, you state that sedan 17.5 is a good starter class..I would think 17.5 and sportsman were 2 different class's. Normally 17.5 dosnt have a battery limit..VTA and USGT would be a great starter class..Im sure u'll see alot of us from the Indianapolis area there. Ive heard the place is great from some that have made it there already. Im lookn foward to coming there soon. Can you guys post some pictures of the track and clear up the confusion with battery limit, cause that might limit the turn out for 17.5 spec class. Im not tryn to step on any toes. I wish you guys the best of luck:thumbsup:


----------

